# PSI Seam Ripper-Again



## monark88 (May 4, 2011)

I just got off the phone from PSI, regarding the replacement of the faulty/bad 'retainer spring clips' in the Seam Ripper kits.

I had purchased 26 kits a month or so ago-when they knew this part was no good. Anyway, I called this AM to get the replacement part that they had gotten last week from China, to correct this problem with the retainer spring.

They refused to send the replacement part, just saying, without a reason, to return the kits. Very sarcastic, they were. And this came directly from the owner. I'm out of buying from PSI. I haven't bought much from them anyway, over the past 2 years.

I let the owner know that I intended to post my experiences regarding this, here on IAP. Unbelievable business practices/customer services.
russ


----------



## sgimbel (May 4, 2011)

You know you can build beautiful seam rippers without kits?


----------



## Rick P (May 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity what suppliers do you guys like. I have only dealt with PSI so far and I'd like to branch out a bit more.


----------



## rsulli16 (May 4, 2011)

hi
i made some from someone selling just the cutter part here on the forum. worked fine without a kit. lined up for my first craft fair, hope they sell


----------



## Woodlvr (May 4, 2011)

PM Ken- Bitshird- he was selling them in the classifieds awhile back.


----------



## sgimbel (May 4, 2011)

They were somewhere in the $1.00 range from Ken.  I think it was Ken who was flooded out recently so he may be shutdown for awhile until he gets set back up.  Knowing him the little I do he's probably working right through the flood.


----------



## monark88 (May 4, 2011)

Everyone has his/hers own preference. Mine is WoodNWhimsies(nice folks), Arizona Sil.(Bill is a good guy), Berea. Thats about it for the bulk of my buys. A few others for special items. I have bought from the guy in Australia-name escapes me right now, but he's on this site, good guy also.
Also, there's Smitty here on IAP. Looks like he's carrying PSI goods.
Russ


----------



## monark88 (May 4, 2011)

I know. I think I'm going to shelve the Seam Ripper idea for a while. Now, I have to come up with some plausible excuse to back away from the group of nice ladies who wanted the PSI style.

I know where I can get them wholesale, just have to convince myself that I want to try them.
Thanks for suggestion, Russ


----------



## Whaler (May 4, 2011)

monark88 said:


> I know. I think I'm going to shelve the Seam Ripper idea for a while. Now, I have to come up with some plausible excuse to back away from the group of nice ladies who wanted the PSI style.
> 
> I know where I can get them wholesale, just have to convince myself that I want to try them.
> Thanks for suggestion, Russ



Russ, take at look my earlier thread. These are done with the $1.00 rippers from a local fabric store.
www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79710


----------



## KenV (May 4, 2011)

There are several ways to make them --  Popular with quilters is the Berea Tool Pen with the metal part of the seam ripper installed in the chuck.   (remove it with some heat on the shaft) 

I saturated the local quilt guild a couple of years ago --


----------



## nava1uni (May 5, 2011)

ldubia was also selling them for a good price.


----------



## sbell111 (May 5, 2011)

monark88 said:


> I know. I think I'm going to shelve the Seam Ripper idea for a while. Now, I have to come up with some plausible excuse to back away from the group of nice ladies who wanted the PSI style.
> 
> I know where I can get them wholesale, just have to convince myself that I want to try them.
> Thanks for suggestion, Russ


Do you mind sharing your wholesale source?


----------



## monark88 (May 5, 2011)

I like the Berea idea. Better than PSI"S S.R., I think. I need to start checking out berea a little more often. I had no idea that this tool kit was available.

Good info, thanks much.

 Then the chuck holds the seam ripper blade tightly? 
Russ


----------



## monark88 (May 5, 2011)

Let me go back and look. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Lampsilis (Jun 26, 2014)

I need to get just springs.  So far the only option is to buy new kits.  I mistakenly bought just the rippers.  I've heard a drop or two of CA in the tube works, but I don't know how long this would hold up.


----------



## Lampsilis (Jun 27, 2014)

Just got off the phone with PSI.  Kim there was really great!  Replacement springs for seam rippers can only be ordered by phone at $2 each with a minimum order of 10.  Shipping is $2.  _The item code       is ZPKFILE-2L._


----------



## t001xa22 (Jun 27, 2014)

I ran into the same problem with the seam ripper retainer springs when I first started building them. Two things I found out helped me get through the problem. PSI's original mfg. eventually changed their design slightly and improved the fit, and I found that by going through Woodturningz, I got a better deal and much better customer service. The last package of these springs I got from Woodturningz was marked "ZPKFILE-2L". Hope this info helps for those that still have PSI kits to finish.


----------

